# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Μυτιλήνης [Historic photos of Mytilene]

## scoufgian

για τους φιλους μου,τους μυτιληνιους,μια πανοραμικη φωτογραφια του λιμανιου της μυτιληνης γυρω στο 1982.Διακρινεται η "βασιλομητωρ" σαπφω και το πλοιο του πολεμικου μας ναυτικου "αετος".

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2397

----------


## Django

Ο Ηλίας Ηλιού, εκ των ηγετών της ΕΔΑ, εκλογές του 1963 στη Μυτιλήνη.
Πίσω του ένα από τα τετράδυμα. 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/dionysakis/Historic%20Pictures/1963.jpg

_Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό των Αρχείων Συγχρονης Κοινωνικής Ιστορίας,_ 
_Αρχειοτάξιο, Τευχος 5 - Σελ. 94, Μάιος 2003._

----------


## scoufgian

ολες οι φωτο ειναι απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης πριν αρκετα χρονια.Στη πρωτη φωτογραφια ,διακρινεται το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ,βαμμενο λευκο, να βγαινει απο το λιμανι,στη δευτερη φωτογραφια ,ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ με λευκα χρωματα κι αυτος και στη τελευταια φωτογραφια ,το PRINCESA MARISSA ,δεμενο μπροστα απο το κολυμβητηριο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17920

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17922

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17923

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ολες οι φωτο ειναι απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης πριν αρκετα χρονια.Στη πρωτη φωτογραφια ,διακρινεται το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ,βαμμενο λευκο, να βγαινει απο το λιμανι,στη δευτερη φωτογραφια ,ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ με λευκα χρωματα κι αυτος και στη τελευταια φωτογραφια ,το PRINCESA MARISSA ,δεμενο μπροστα απο το κολυμβητηριο.


Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι screen captions και ειναι ετσι θολες?

----------


## scoufgian

> Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι screen captions και ειναι ετσι θολες?


σωστα και κατι καλυτερο δεν μπορουσε να γινει.........ειναι απο βιντεο που ειχα τραβηξει εκεινη την εποχη......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το καταλαβα, γι'αυτο ρωταω. Τα περισσοτερα screen caption ειναι πολυ θολα. Αυτα ειναι πεντακαθαρα. (Εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να κρατησω τοσο καθαρα screen caption!)

----------


## scoufgian

> Το καταλαβα, γι'αυτο ρωταω. Τα περισσοτερα screen caption ειναι πολυ θολα. Αυτα ειναι πεντακαθαρα. (Εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να κρατησω τοσο καθαρα screen caption!)


ασε ρε Φωτη γιατι παλευα χτες να περασω τις βιντεοκασεττες σε dvd και απο κει να παρω αυτες τις σκηνες και μου βγηκε το λαδι.........εχουμε αρκετο υλικο αλλα η διαδικασια ειναι χρονοβορα.να σαι καλα

----------


## vinman

> ασε ρε Φωτη γιατι παλευα χτες να περασω τις βιντεοκασεττες σε dvd και απο κει να παρω αυτες τις σκηνες και μου βγηκε το λαδι.........εχουμε αρκετο υλικο αλλα η διαδικασια ειναι χρονοβορα.να σαι καλα


...Εσύ να είσαι καλά που με τόσο κόπο μας χαρίζεις μοναδικές στιγμές.. :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O Aποστολος εχει κατι κασετες video, και θελει να τις κανει σιγα σιγα dvd. Δεν ξερω ποτε θα το καταφερει αυτο. Εχουν Πειραια μεσα, και λιγο Παρο, με το Ποσειδων Express βουλιαγμενο στο λιμανι... Παντως, απο ολα αυτα τα καραβια σε εκεινες τις κασετες, μονο τα Μιλενονταλιανα και Λισσος ειναι εδω ακομα!! Keep up the good work!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

καποιες παλιες φωτογραφιες του λιμανιου, πιο συγκεκριμενα της προκυμαιας της μυτιληνης που βρηκα, κανοντας κλικ *εδω http://www.lesvosonline.gr/Lesvos/Ma...wn/prokym1.htm*

----------


## moutsokwstas

ακομα μια φωτο του λιμανιου της μυτιληνης χρονολογιας 1890 παρακαλω http://www.flickr.com/photos/8725928@N02/3094176420/

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
φωτογραφια του λιμανιου της μυτιληνης, να υποθεσω χρονολικα τοποθετηση περι τα μεσα 19ου αιωνα-αρχες 20ου αιωνα. απο το περιοδικο θαλασσινη αυρα-ανοιξη 2008, το οποιο βρισκοταν στα κατα τοπους πρακτορεια της ναυτιλιακης εταιριας λεσβου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

View of the port of _Mytilene_ in 1925

Published in the September 1925 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on _Summer in the Greek Islands_ (page 7).

Dare I ask if anyone recognizes this ship?

Mytilene 1925.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Nice picture of _Mytilene_ 50 years ago

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week... The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books! And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

Mytilene 1959.jpg

Here are two postcards from _Mytilene_ in the 1910s, probably around 1913

Mytilene 1910s.jpg
Mytilene panorama 1910s.jpg

And another wonderful panorama from _Mytilene_ in 1917
_Aghios Therapon_ can be seen very well in the front right

Mytilene 1917.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And one more postcard from _Mytilene_ of the 1930s. I did a magnification of the ship in my computer and it is definitely the _Nikolaos Togias_
Mytilene 11.jpg

And one more postcard from the 1930s
Mytilene 10.jpg

I think this postcard is from the 1930s
Mytilene 9.jpg

A nice, quiet Mytilene 33 years ago. Does the small boat in the front have any significance?

Mytilene 1976.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

τι μου θυμισες τωρα, βλεπωντας το ονομα του φωτογραφου...πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες ολες ανεξαιρετως, αν και θα ξεχωρισω αυτη της επανω σκαλας, ας οψονται τα αρχαια και η αρχαιολογικη υπηρεσια.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> A nice, quiet Mytilene 33 years ago. Does the small boat in the front have any significance?
> 
> Mytilene 1976.jpg


βλεποντας τη φωτο διαπιστωνω οτι το παρκαρισμα επιτρεποταν εκατερωθεν της προκυμαιας εν αντιθεση με σημερα. το land rover εχει σταματησει για γραψιμο? αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει, βλεπω τα αυτοκινητα παρκαρισμενα εκατερωθεν με μονη φορα, αποκλειεται η προκυμαια να ειχε μονοδρομηθει? παντως το πλοιαριο δεν ειναι το ερεσσος.

----------


## Apostolos

> A nice, quiet Mytilene 33 years ago. Does the small boat in the front have any significance?
> 
> Mytilene 1976.jpg


I think that this vessel was the first "ERESSOS" witch was arrested in Turkey for unknown reasons

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I think that this vessel was the first "ERESSOS" witch was arrested in Turkey for unknown reasons


Thank you very much. Tell me a bit more about her. What runs was she doing?
I am not familiar with her

----------


## Apostolos

Daily trips during summertime from Mytilene to Aivali. After her arrest they built the newer Erressos II

Also im attaching a photo of Erressos II together with another lost old friend the "Lesvos". Missing only the bow
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

10.jpg
τμημα της προκυμαιας της μυτιληνης απο ενα καρτ-ποσταλ δεκαετιας και βαλε στο οποιο δεξια διακρινεται το λεσβος οταν εκτελουσε το δρομολογιο μυτιληνη-αιβαλι, τις εποχες που τα δικα μας πλοιαρια πηγαιναν απεναντι.

----------


## Νaval22

> βλεποντας τη φωτο διαπιστωνω οτι το παρκαρισμα επιτρεποταν εκατερωθεν της προκυμαιας εν αντιθεση με σημερα. το land rover εχει σταματησει για γραψιμο? αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει, βλεπω τα αυτοκινητα παρκαρισμενα εκατερωθεν με μονη φορα, αποκλειεται η προκυμαια να ειχε μονοδρομηθει? παντως το πλοιαριο δεν ειναι το ερεσσος.


πράγματι έτσι ήταν έχω και άλλες φωτογραφίες με παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα,καλύτερα είναι τώρα βέβαια που δεν επιτρέπεται το παρκάρισμα,παρόλο που για να βρείς να παρκάρεις στη πόλη πρέπει πρίν να έχεις κανεί τάμα 
πολύ ωραίες και οι προηγούμενες εικόνες,δείτε πόσα περιβόλια έγιναν τσιμέντο στα νότια περιοχή της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## moutsokwstas

καποτε ειχαν σκεφτει να μεταφερουν ο λιμανι στο βορειο μερος στην επανω σκαλα, αλλα σκονταψαν στην αρχαιολογικη υπηρεσια. το λιμανι ανεκαθεν ειχε κινηση, ειτε ειχε προσεγγισει πλοιο, ειτε οχι. και για το θεμα με τα πλοιαρια, θυμαμαι τη δεκαετια του 80, ερεσσος, λεσβος, ερεσσος ΙΙ, αιολις. ουτε ενα δεν εμεινε, εστω και καποιο αλλο νεοτερο, πατησαν ποδι οι γειτονες απο απεναντι. παντως στο λιμανι εσωτερικα (προκυμαια) εδενα κατα καιρους, πολεμικα πλοια, φορτηγα, μεχρι επιβατηγα της νελ, ποιος δεν ξεχνα τον ελυτη, ομηρο και αλκαιο?

----------


## Νaval22

> παντως στο λιμανι εσωτερικα (προκυμαια) εδενα κατα καιρους, πολεμικα πλοια, φορτηγα, μεχρι επιβατηγα της νελ, ποιος δεν ξεχνα τον ελυτη, ομηρο και αλκαιο?


Γνωστό μέλος του φορουμ έχει φωτογραφίες απο αγιο,αλκαίο ακόμα και αιολο εξπρες δεμένα στο μέσα λιμάνι,τις έχω και εγώ αλλά πρέπει να τις ανεβάσει ο ίδιος επειδή του ανήκουν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποψις της προκυμαιας απο το αρχειο του αειμνηστου Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα (+1977) εχει και συνεχεια αρκετη!!! :Wink: 

ile de lesvos (11).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αποψις της προκυμαιας απο το αρχειο του αειμνηστου Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα(+1977) εχει και συνεχεια αρκετη!


Truly wonderful photograph. Thanks for sharing

----------


## Arthur

Γειά σας.
Ως καταγώμενος απο Μυτιλήνη και λόγω της μοντελιστικής μου έρευνας...παραθέτω και εγώ δυο φωτο.
Ανταποδοτικά....θυμίζω την συλλογή των παραδοσιακών στον naftotopos.gr.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutsokwstas

συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο σας, πραγματικα φωτο μιας αλλης εποχης και θα ξεχωρησω την καικοπλημμυρα μπροστα απο το δημοτικο θεατρο μεχρι το ξενοδοχειο μεγαλη βρετανια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια καρτ ποσταλ απο το αρχειο του Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα τραβηγμενη απο τον Ν.ο.μ. το κολυμβητηριο ακομα δεν υπαρχει μιλαμε για πριν το 1978

----------


## moutsokwstas

σε πρωτο πλανο τα σκαφακια πρεπει να ειναι του ναυτικου ομιλου μυτιληνης αν και δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως συσταθηκε, παντως τη δεκαετια το 80 ο ν.ο.μ. υπηρχε και μαλιστα με καποιες διακρισεις στην κωπηλασια. το δε κολυμβητηριο γυρω στο 1984-1985, η μικρη του πισινα επαθε ζημια καθως ξεκολλησαν τα πλακακια της, εντελως συμπτωματικα το ανακαλυψα εγω καθως εκανα μαθηματα εκει. εν τελει το κτιριο του κολυμβητηριου ειχε κι εχει προβληματα με κυριοτερο αυτο της στεγανοτητας της οροφης, σταζει κυριολεκτικα απο παντου. μελεταται η μεταφορα του εδω και χρονια, αλλα στις μελετες εχουμε μεινει απ οσο γνωριζω.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αποψις της προκυμαιας απο το αρχειο του αειμνηστου Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα (+1977) εχει και συνεχεια αρκετη!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29999


Το "πράσινο" περιπολικό Ρ70 είναι το ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, αυτό που εμβολίστηκε απο το ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ του Κουσουνιάδη και δεν επισκευάστηκε λόγω των εκτεταμένων ζημιών.

----------


## moutsokwstas

30.jpg
μια φωτο του λιμανιου απο ψηλα κι επιτελους ενα πλοιο στο μεσα λιμανι η, την προκυμαια αλλιως και πρεπει να ειναι το οδυσσεας ελυτης στη θεση που ηταν δεμενο αρκετους μηνες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια καρτ ποσταλ απο τη συλλογη του Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα μεσα στο λιμανι καποιο απο τα 3 τετραδυμα

ile de lesvos (8).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Γνωστό μέλος του φορουμ έχει φωτογραφίες απο αγιο,αλκαίο ακόμα και αιολο εξπρες δεμένα στο μέσα λιμάνι,τις έχω και εγώ αλλά πρέπει να τις ανεβάσει ο ίδιος επειδή του ανήκουν


Ελα ρε Στέφανε ξεκόλα και βάλε τις φώτο αφού ξέρεις ότι δέν εχω πρόβλημα!
Μήν με βάζεις να σκανάρω καλο μου παιδί!!!

----------


## Νaval22

ορίστε λοιπόν,οι περισσότεροι έχουν δεί παρόμοιες εικόνες από κοντά,
εγω δεν έτυχε ποτέ :Sad: 
IMG_0003.jpg

IMG_0010.jpg

IMG_0027.jpg

IMG_0029.jpg

IMG_0030.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> ορίστε λοιπόν,οι περισσότεροι έχουν δεί παρόμοιες εικόνες από κοντά,
> εγω δεν έτυχε ποτέ


Ετσι μπραβο παλικάρι μου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mπραβο πολυ καλες το ραφαηλ το θυμαμαι στο μεσα λιμανι καποιο πασχα

----------


## polykas

> ορίστε λοιπόν,οι περισσότεροι έχουν δεί παρόμοιες εικόνες από κοντά,
> εγω δεν έτυχε ποτέ
> IMG_0003.jpg
> 
> IMG_0010.jpg
> 
> IMG_0027.jpg
> 
> IMG_0029.jpg
> ...



_Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Στέφανε.Σε ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο ρε Στεφανε............Αξιος..........

----------


## moutsokwstas

τον αλκαιο τον ειχα πετυχει οταν εμενα στην μυτιληνη δεμενο στο εσωτερικο του λιμανιου, δεν ξερω αν ειναι και η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια εδω,τον αγιο ραφαηλ δεν τον πετυχα γιατι ειχα φυγει απο το νησι. μια φορα ειχα πετυχει επισης και τον ομηρο σε αυτο το σημειο δεμενο. παλι μας ταξιδεψες αρκετα χρονια πισω. !!!

----------


## Νaval22

βασικά παιδιά τα συγχαρητήρια στον αποστολο στον οποίον ανηκουν οι φωτοφραφίες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Other times.... Mytilene with _Kanaris_ in 1962... Has it been 50 years?
Mytilene with Kanaris.jpg

Mytilene in 1866, from the _Diary of Skokos_
Mitylene 1866.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Gentlemen

Please read the thread About _Messaria_, a passenger ship that ended up as a cargo ship with _Dimakis Shipping_ of Mytilene http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65232

We are trying to find out if *Messaria* still exists. Do you have any information? Any pictures from old Mytilene?

N

----------


## nikosnasia

ΓΙΟΡΤΙΝΕΣ ΝΥΧΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
Pict1998028.jpg

Pict1998056.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 60.
Card postal 018.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

εικονες αλλης εποχης και συναμα νοσταλγικες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 60.
> Card postal 018.JPG


Ποιο απο τα 3 του Νομικου, θα μπορουσε να ειναι εδω? 'Η ολα...?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A truly wonderful photo of *Plomari*. Early 1990s?  Plomari was a port of call in the 1920s and 30s. I do not recall if ship were stopping there after the war

Plomarion.jpg

And now here are two very nice photographs from the Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, 1994.

First here is *Mytilene* (sorry for the folding of the pages).

Mytilene.jpg

Also a wonderful photograph of *Methymna*.

Methymna.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια καρτ ποσταλ της μυτιληνης των αδερφων χουτζαιου απο τη συλλογη του Γεωργιου Δουβαλεττα +1977

ile de lesvos (1).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ 7 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2006.ΟΜΙΧΛΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
DSCN0648.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A truly wonderful photo of *Plomari*. Early 1990s? Plomari was a port of call in the 1920s and 30s. I do not recall if ship were stopping there after the warΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 41131


And now _Plomari_ in 1910
Plomari.jpg

_Plomari_ in 1896 
Plomari 1896.jpg

_Plomari_ in 1928
Plomari 1928.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Old _Mytilene_

Mytilene.jpg

Mytilene1.jpg

Mytilene3.jpg

_Mytilene _ in 1994

Mytilene2.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1950.
Card postal 003.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> _Mytilene _ in 1994


Sappho didn't have the NEL Lines letters on her sides, in 1994??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I recommend to those of you who are interested in old Mytilene to take a close look at the following:

1. _The Web site http://eyploia.aigaio-net.gr/modules...rticle&sid=391 where you will find the following reference_



> *ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΝΤΕΡ*
> *«Η δική &#181;ου Μυτιλήνη, 1925-1927» 
> *Ιστορικό ντοκι&#181;αντέρ σε σκηνοθεσία ¶γγελου Κοβότσου.
> Κορ&#181;ός της ταινίας είναι τα ερασιτεχνικά φιλ&#181;άκια του Μίτσα Κουρτζή, που τραβήχτηκαν από τον ίδιο στη Λέσβο κατά τη διετία 1925-1927. Ο φακός εστιάζει στις γειτονιές, το λι&#181;άνι και τα σοκάκια της Μυτιλήνης &#181;ε ένα ευρη&#181;ατικό παιχνίδι ανά&#181;εσα στο παρελθόν και το παρόν, τα ασπρό&#181;αυρα και έγχρω&#181;α στιγ&#181;ιότυπα. Η προσωπική &#181;ατιά του ερασιτέχνη κινη&#181;ατογραφιστή καταγράφει τις πτυχές της προσωπικής-οικογενειακής και επιχειρη&#181;ατικής του ζωής και ταυτόχρονα διασώζει από τη λήθη εικόνες και &#181;νή&#181;ες της εποχής του Μεσοπολέ&#181;ου. Τα αποτελέσ&#181;ατα είναι ένα σπάνιο ντοκου&#181;έντο για την οικονο&#181;ική και κοινωνική ιστορία του νησιού, ένα ση&#181;αντικό χρονικό της εποχής που δεν αφήνει ασυγκίνητο τον θεατή.


2. _The site http://www.ergani.org.gr/web/guest/c...s/routes/films_



> Το πρωτότυπο κινηματογραφικό υλικό αποτελείται από *48 ταινίες Pathe Baby* συνολικού χρόνου *50Ά λεπτών* που γυρίστηκαν στο διάστημα *1925-1928* και περιέχουν σκηνές από τη *Λέσβο*, τον *Πειραιά* και τη *Γαλλία*. Τα πλάνα, επικεντρώνονται κυρίως στις επιχειρηματικές, κοινωνικές και πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες του *Μίτσα Κουρτζή* και της οικογένειας του, αλλά ο πλούτος της πληροφορίας που περιέχουν είναι τέτοιος, που παράλληλα μας επιτρέπει να προσεγγίσουμε και ζητήματα που άπτονται του ευρύτερου κοινωνικού, πολιτιστικού, οικονομικού και γεωγραφικού περιβάλλοντος της εποχής. Οι ταινίες αυτές αποτελούν  μοναδικές ιστορικές μαρτυρίες και πηγές οπτικού αρχειακού υλικού της εποχής εκείνης που έχουν γυριστεί στην Ελλάδα από ερασιτέχνη κινηματογραφιστή, και ως εκ τούτου, η πολιτιστική και ερευνητική τους αξία είναι ανεκτίμητη.


3. _The actual films http://www.ergani.org.gr/web/guest/c...s/routes/films
_
Here you may find some stills from Mytilene and photographs from the Egyptian passenger ship _Famaka_ approaching Piraeus. Maybe, you can recognize better certain parts of Myilene

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΠΑΜΦΙΛΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΦΩΝ ΧΟΥΤΖΑΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ "ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΣ".
13-03-09_22411.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μαζυ με την ΕΛΜΕΣ και το *Ελση Τογια* για την Μυτιληνη


Αφιερωμενο στον  φιλο _Nikosnasia

_25 Αυγουστου 1948


19480825 ELMES Elsi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια διαφημιση του Εθνικου Οργανισμου Τουρισμου απο την Ανοιξη 1984
(συλλογη μου)

Mytilene 1984.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μυτιληνη 1938

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mytilene 1938.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια διαφημιση του Εθνικου Οργανισμου Τουρισμου απο την Ανοιξη 1984
> (συλλογη μου)
> 
> Mytilene 1984.jpg


Μόνο τότε άξιζε το νησί μόνο τότε:cry:,τώρα πάμε κατα διαόλου .Ευχαριστούμε κ .Νίκο για τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις που μας ξυπνάτε.Μόνο από τέτοιες φωτογραφίες χαιρόμαστε πραγματικά ,και τι δεν θα δίνα να ζούσα στα χρόνια των παπούδων μου .

----------


## Apostolos

> _Mytilene _ in 1994
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44948


Η φώτο είναι σίγουρα τέλος του 80... 
Το Σαπφώ δεν έχει τα σινιάλα στις πάντες του και τα κρένια στην πλώρη...
Διακρίνονται αρκετά motorships των Δημάκιδων στο μέσα λιμάνι, γεγονός που δεν υπήρχε στα μέσα του 90...

----------


## opelmanos

Από το Χάλικα τραβηγμένη σίγουρα...

----------


## gnikles

> ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΠΑΜΦΙΛΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΦΩΝ ΧΟΥΤΖΑΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ "ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΣ".
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52381


 Κύριε Νίκο πρέπει να έχω ένα άλμπουμ του Χουτζέου με πολές παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι.Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριε Νίκο πρέπει να έχω ένα άλμπουμ του Χουτζέου με πολές παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι.Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τις ανεβάσω.


Βεβαιως....  Αυτοι οι φωτογραφοι εβγαλαν μερικες καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And now _Plomari_ in 1910
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44941
> 
> _Plomari_ in 1896 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45800
> 
> _Plomari_ in 1928
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45801


Πλωμαρι 1914


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Plomari 1914.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μυτιληνη

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mytilene.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μυτιληνη γυρω στο 1910*

Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρρα ταξιδιωτικων αμαμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης

Mytilene.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Μυτιληνη γυρω στο 1910*
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt, Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914
> 
> Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρρα ταξιδιωτικων αμαμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης
> 
> Mytilene.jpg


 Πώ πω απίστευτη εικόνα .Δεν τον είχα δεί ποτέ έτσι τον τόπο μου :shock:
Ευχαρισούμε κ.Νίκο!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πώ πω απίστευτη εικόνα .Δεν τον είχα δεί ποτέ έτσι τον τόπο μου :shock:
> Ευχαρισούμε κ.Νίκο!!



Ευχαριστω πολυ.... Και μια και εισαι απο την Γερα, προθετω εδω ακομη μια φωτογραφια του .... _φερρυ στον κολπο της Γερας γυρω στο 1910_

Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρα ταξιδιωτικων αναμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης

Gera.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ.... Και μια και εισαι απο την Γερα, προθετω εδω ακομη μια φωτογραφια του .... _φερρυ στον κολπο της Γερας γυρω στο 1910_
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt, Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914
> 
> Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρα ταξιδιωτικων αναμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης
> 
> Gera.jpg


 Tο λιμανάκι απ ότι καταλαβα έίναι η Κουντουρουδια αφού απέναντι γνωρίζω καλά το Πέραμα .Αν έχεις και άλλες από το κόλπο της Γέρας  Πέραμα και Ευρειακή με ευπρόσδεκτες φυσικά .
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο λιμανάκι απ ότι καταλαβα έίναι η Κουντουρουδια αφού απέναντι γνωρίζω καλά το Πέραμα .Αν έχεις και άλλες από το κόλπο της Γέρας  Πέραμα και Ευρειακή με ευπρόσδεκτες φυσικά .
> Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ..


Η μονη αλλη φωτογραφια απο την Λεσβο που εχει το βιβλιο ειναι  το *Ρωμαικο υδραγωγειο της Μοριας*.  Ξεκινουσε απο την περιοχη της Αγιασου, τροφοδοτουνταν και απο αλλες πηγες που συναντουσε, ειχε μηκος 26 χιλιομετρα και το νερο που τροφοδοτουσε την πολη της Μυτιληνης

Τοτε (γυρω στο 1910)

Moria.jpg

Τωρα

Tora.jpgmap1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο παμπαλαιες καρτ ποσταλ για τους φιλους της Μυτιληνης

Mutilhnh.jpg

Mutilhnh2.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109853

----------


## Apostolos

Απίστευτη! Προπολεμική σίγουρα!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια του 1937 με ένα -πιθανότατα- Αγγλικό καταδρομικό τύπου County να είναι αρόδο.

lesvos 1937.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το Κολοκοτρωνης_στην Μυτιληνη, με αφιερωση στον φιλο _T.S.S. APOLLON_ που παντα μου βρισκει ωραιες φωτογραφιες


Karaiskakis in Mytilene.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο κολπος της Γερας γυρω στο 1960 (νομιζω)

Gera.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης  το Ε/Γ Καραισκακης της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας_
_ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.jpg_ 
_Καρτποσταλ DELTA_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο σκηνες απο την Μυτιληνη του 1913

Myrilene2.jpg

Mytilene.jpg
Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο Atlantis της Νεας Υορκης

----------


## Ellinis

> _ Στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το Ε/Γ Καραισκακης της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας_
> _ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.jpg_ 
> _Καρτποσταλ DELTA_


¶λλα τα μεγέθη εκείνης της εποχής.Χωρίς τις ανέσεις των σημερινών φέρι αλλά με μια πιο καραβολατρική προσέγγιση στο ταξίδι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε τους TSS APOLLON & nicholas peppas για τα ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα που μας προσφαιρουν κατ' εξακολουθηση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια της προκυμαιας της Μυτιληνης πριν απο την απελευθερωση του 1912

Mytilene.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μια φωτογραφία του 1932.Σταθμός ταξί, και μπόλικα μάλιστα.DSC00044FFAA.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ σε μια αναχώρηση του από τη Μυτιλήνη.
PB111849.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ σε μια αναχώρηση του από τη Μυτιλήνη.
> PB111849.jpg


Τι να σχολιάσω τώρα!!!!Δώσε Νίκο!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KscI7...ature=youtu.be

ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ '' Η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ 1925-1927΄' ΤΟΥ ΜΙΤΣΑ ΚΟΥΡΤΖΗ.
ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΣΕ 6 ΜΕΡΗ ΕΔΩ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4u5Zb4MbmU

----------


## despo

Αγαπητέ φίλε Nikosnasia είχες παρουσιάσει ένα υπέροχο αφιέρωμα για τα πλοία που πέρασαν απο τη Μυτιλήνη, το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος με το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε θα πρέπει να έχει χαθεί. Θα ήταν ευχής έργο να το επαναλάμβανες.

----------


## Ellinis

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KscI7...ature=youtu.be
> 
> ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ '' Η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ 1925-1927΄' ΤΟΥ ΜΙΤΣΑ ΚΟΥΡΤΖΗ.
> ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΣΕ 6 ΜΕΡΗ ΕΔΩ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4u5Zb4MbmU


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Η περιγραφή της δουλειάς που κάνανε οι βαρκάρηδες είναι ιδιαίτερα γλαφυρή...
Ο Μίτσας Κουρτζής ήταν γιός του Πάνου Κουρτζή, ιδιοκτήτη της Ατμοπλοΐας Αιγαίου και της Τράπεζας Μυτιλήνης.
Το βαπόρι που φαίνεται στην αρχή αρόδο είναι το ΜΑΙΡΗ Μ. της Ατμοπλοΐας Μανουηλίδη που εξυπηρετούσε τη γραμμή τη δεκαετία του ΄20.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά συλλεκτική απόπειρα με κάτι μικρολαθάκια. Λείπουν και μερικά αλλά προσπάθησα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μιά συλλεκτική απόπειρα με κάτι μικρολαθάκια. Λείπουν και μερικά αλλά προσπάθησα


ότι και να πεί κανείς είναι λίγο Νικόλα σε ευχαριστούμε να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετικό βίντεο,πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο...!

----------


## despo

Ειναι πράγματι καταπληκτικό το βίντεο, γι'αυτό παρακάλεσα τον φίλο Nikosnasia να το ξαναβάλει.

----------


## nikosnasia

Ακόμη μία νυχτερινή στη Μυτιλήνη με το ΣΑΠΦΩ και το ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Καρτποστάλ by toubis,μέ τίτλο Λέσβος:άφιξη στήν Μυτιλήνη.Τό καράβι νομίζω ότι είναι τό Αλκαίος.


ΛΕΣΒΟΣ-άφιξη στη Μ&#9.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Η Μυτιλήνη σέ καρτποστάλ μέ τό Σαπφώ. 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφη καρτποσταλ!!! διακρινω στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης και ενα Α/Τ απο τα λεγομενα θηρια!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω http://www.lesvosoldies.gr/gr/118398...195157482.html θα βρειτε παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ της Μυτιληνης, του Πλωμαριου, το Μολυβου, της Ερεσσου, του Σιγριου, της Καλλονης και πολλων αλλων τοπων... Ιδου μια ενδιαφερουσα φωτογραφια με ενα επιβατηγο που δεν εψαξα να βρω ποιο ειναι.

LO1.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ένα νοσταλγικό ταξίδι στη Μυτιλήνη μέσα από 15 φωτογραφίες... _Φωτογραφίες, σχόλια από το Νίκο Μάτα.

1935.jpg limenovraxionas.jpg και πολλές άλλες  στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:

http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...i-sti-mytilini_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nοσταλγικό γιά τους φίλους Μυτιληνιούς αλλά κ γιά εμάς που βλέπουμε ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ,ιταλικά τετράδυμα,ΣΑΠΦΩ,αντιτορπιλικό ένα από τα "θηρία" μάλλον το ΙΕΡΑΞ 03...

----------


## nikosnasia

Φυσικά η φωτογραφία με το Αικατερινη δεν είναι του 1935 αλλά της δεκαετίας του 50. ¨Οταν έδωσα τις φωτογραφίες το είπα αλλά δεν το διόρθωσαν

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν τα μότορσιπ γεμίζαν τους ντόκους της Μυτιλήνης... Εδώ βλέπουμε αριστερά το SEA APHRODITE (αργότερα ΑΣΠΑ ΙΙ), γερμανικής ναυπήγησης του 1953 που υπήρχε ακόμη πριν κάποια χρόνια. Για το δεξιά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά είναι μάλλον κάποιο βρετανικό "κόστερ" από τα "Empire" του πολέμου.
σεα αφρ.jpg

Και ξανά το SEA APHRODITE
sea aphrodite et al 1975 at lesvos - konrad helbing.jpg
Φωτογραφίες του Κ. Helbing από τη ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη της Γερμανίας, και σε συνέχεια_ αυτής_ τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Μυτιλήνης με το μότορσιπ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ (το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει και εδώ), ένα από τα "θηρία" και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό. To χρονικό "παραθυρο" είναι απο όσο μπορώ να το περιορίσω στα 1973-1991.

μυτιληνη.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αν δ_ιακρινω καλα   στην πρυμνη  του  "θηριου"    αναγραφει 31 δηλαδη το ΙΕΡΑΞ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καρτ ποστάλ της Μυτιλήνης με το μότορσιπ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ (το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει και εδώ), ένα από τα "θηρία" και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό. To χρονικό "παραθυρο" είναι απο όσο μπορώ να το περιορίσω στα 1973-1991.
> 
> μυτιληνη.jpg


Από λεπτομέρεια στον ιστό του θηρίου θα έλεγα ~1980-1991.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....παντως Βικτωρ το πιο καινουργιο αυτοκινητο της κατ ποσταλ ειναι ενα ρενω 10 δηλαδη απο το 1965 και μετα.....θα ελεγα το πολυ μεχρι αρχες δεκ 70

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> .....παντως Βικτωρ το πιο καινουργιο αυτοκινητο της κατ ποσταλ ειναι ενα ρενω 10 δηλαδη απο το 1965 και μετα.....θα ελεγα το πολυ μεχρι αρχες δεκ 70


Το αρχαίο ραντάρ που είχαν τα θηρία πάνω πάνω στο άλμπουρο αφαιρέθηκε γύρω στο 80.
Πάντως παλιότερα στην επαρχία  η ανανέωση στα αυτοκίνητα γινόταν πιό αργά.

----------


## sv1xv

*https://tinyurl.com/34vk689a*

92 φωτογραφίες και καρτ ποστάλ της Λέσβου από τον Βύρωνα Σουτζιδέλη (1927-2019) ανέβηκαν πρόσφατα στο LesvosNews.net - μερικές δείχνουν τον Λιμένα Μυτιλήνης και διάφορα γνωστά και άγνωστα πλοία. 

Copyright Στέλλα Σουτζιδέλλη (δυστυχώς έως το 2089)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *https://tinyurl.com/34vk689a*
> 
> 92 φωτογραφίες και καρτ ποστάλ της Λέσβου από τον Βύρωνα Σουτζιδέλη (1927-2019) ανέβηκαν πρόσφατα στο LesvosNews.net - μερικές δείχνουν τον Λιμένα Μυτιλήνης και διάφορα γνωστά και άγνωστα πλοία. 
> 
> Copyright Στέλλα Σουτζιδέλλη (δυστυχώς έως το 2089)


Νο53 ΚΡΗΤΗ Τυπάλδου κ 1 από τα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ Νο64 ΣΑΠΦΩ κ 1 Α/Τ "θηρίο" Νο65 Αντιλαθρεμπορικό της ΘΟΑ πρώην ναρκαλιευτικό.

----------

